

Thank you for voting (aufond.me update) - paratrooper
http://aufond.me/thanks

======
paratrooper
Hi again guys,

For those interested in the technical aspects of this feature. I'm using
phantomjs to create the exports. I tried two other alternatives before
committing to it, and both proven less featureful: wkhtmltopdf and
[http://weasyprint.org/](http://weasyprint.org/)

weasyprint seemed like an awesome project, up to date and with an author ready
to respond to issues. But with a default config it failed to render many of
the CSS3 attributes used and had to take a safe route.

wkhtmltopdf was a strong competitor, it did some things better than phantomjs
even, like the support for page-break- properties. But phantomjs stood out
because of its JS api, being able to load a page, change a few classes and
attributes in on the spot, and then render it altered.

There are a few things that I couldn't to with any, though. Like rendering a
single page for the entire timeline. The page size properties are build for
printing, so even though they support px values they don't amount to what
you'd expect and they are too unpredictable to render a single page containing
exactly to contents of the html document.

Let me know if you have any more questions, about this or the app. Thanks!

